# Church Website



## brymaes (Feb 14, 2006)

I need to create a simple church website for our congregation. I want it to be something really low key, with just vital information.

What would you all consider to be "vital" to put on a church website? Any online examples that would be helpful?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> I need to create a simple church website for our congregation. I want it to be something really low key, with just vital information.
> 
> What would you all consider to be "vital" to put on a church website? Any online examples that would be helpful?



- Information About the Church or Denomination as a Whole
- Location of the Church and Directions from Major Locations to the Church
- Contact Information (both online and offline forms of communication)
- Brief Description of the Church's Doctrinal Beliefs (or links to them) and the Mission of the Church
- Times of Services and Brief Descriptions


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> I need to create a simple church website for our congregation. I want it to be something really low key, with just vital information.
> 
> What would you all consider to be "vital" to put on a church website? Any online examples that would be helpful?


Here is a good example of a basic web site:

http://www.baptistchurch.jp

If you guys need free hosting, let me know.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is one I like...

http://www.providencepca.org/


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 16, 2006)

wow - I was just thinking about posting on a way I have implemented having an easily refreshable website with little effort.

Take a look:

http://www.martinbluffchurch.com


----------



## larryjf (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's what i did for my church...
http://www.rpcb.org/


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are several good ones (design wise):

http://www.bonitaopc.org/

http://www.wcpca.org/default.asp


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's one that you should NOT mimic in any shape form or fashion....

http://www.empowermenttemple.org/


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Here's one that you should NOT mimic in any shape form or fashion....
> 
> http://www.empowermenttemple.org/



Agreed, but cool, clever use of graphics. I just the turned the radio on in the car. I just can't figure out how to steer and put the car in gear. 

[Edited on 2-20-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## Reed (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's a very basic church web site --

Christ Presbyterian PCA in Farmington MN

see: http://www.cpc-pca.net


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by OS_X_
> ...





all jokes aside, I'd love to be able to use flash like that.


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> http://www.empowermenttemple.org/



That's quite impressive. I hope I'm never asked to make something like that. :bigsmile:

[Edited on 3-9-2006 by daveb]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 9, 2006)

it appears that several people are their church's webservants here.
is there a list or place where reformed web development people can share common concerns? i've found places but theology always seem to get in the way of really working with them, the best is in fact, RC.
i'd love to link to other churches, share particularly good essay etc.

if there isn't such a list, i can set up mailman at our site and create a reformed webservants email list.

it's a pretty steep learning curve and just to shave off a few days of study by getting it right the first time would be a big help *grin*

thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> Here is one I like...
> 
> http://www.providencepca.org/



i've been looking through the sites mentioned in this thread.
i found the online library here:
http://www.providencepca.org/library.html 

extremely useful.
i'll build a links list to PCA/reformed church pages like this one, if i can find more or if you'all recommend your favorites.
thanks

it any case, please thank the webteam for this effort.


----------

